# Form 80 and Form 1221



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi,

Do I need to complete and physically send Form 80 and Form 1221 or can I simply fill them, scan them and load them up? I suppose the scans should be of a certified copy??? Also, if I am submitting the online character submission particulars, do I still need to provide Form 80?? Thanks in advance for help.


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello again 

I've undertood (from foruns and DIAC's e-mail) that we should print, fill (and sign), scan and upload them. No need to be certified copies. 

Another thing I've hearded is some CO ask for form 80 even in a online application; so, it's a good idea to fill these huge forms before they ask.


----------



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do I need to complete and physically send Form 80 and Form 1221 or can I simply fill them, scan them and load them up? I suppose the scans should be of a certified copy??? Also, if I am submitting the online character submission particulars, do I still need to provide Form 80?? Thanks in advance for help.


You can fill it, scan it and then upload it. If scan copies are in color, then u dnt need to certify it.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

why certify a form?
we filled the form 80 when we filed our application, when we got a co we were asked for it again. anyways, since you come from high risk country, it is best to fill and send now


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> why certify a form?
> we filled the form 80 when we filed our application, when we got a co we were asked for it again. anyways, since you come from high risk country, it is best to fill and send now


Fill and send or fill and upload????


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

same difference


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> same difference


errrrrrr?????????? :confused2: :confused2: :confused2:


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

fill and upload..


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Guirguis (Sep 15, 2013)

you upload every single file online


----------



## Hunny1234 (Aug 4, 2012)

*hunny*

Hi All

my CO asked me & my wife for form 1221 and form 80 2 days back after 18 months of CO assigned. As per my agent its a matter of days now after providing these details they il send the MED/PCC request.

But CO was assigned sep 2012 and he also asked form 80 at that time.

my questions are:-

-why he asked form 80 again?

-why he asked form 1221? as some people say its 

-If I've resigned from my current job recently what impact it can have on my application?


----------

